# 1972 New Holland/Gilson Unitrol 8/26 revival



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I bought this from some kid last March for $50. It had no spark but turned and was mostly complete. I stold the gas tank off it for the 55012 rebuild project, and it never had the gas tank straps- the kid had the tank strapped on with tie straps. It is a rebadged Gilson Unitrol made in 1972, with an 8HP Briggs and 26" cut ? or maybe 24" ?

anyway I dragged it up to my Mom's and decided to get it running. bolted on the Nova II to the ground lead and it sparked but weak, the original points must be grounded. So I have to pull the flywheel on this one, got the cover off yesterday and have to pull flywheel today. This one was very rusty, the bottom of the pull start cover is rotted out with holes. But I think she'll run.

I don't like Unitrols in general, they are heavy machines and I used a 5HP model last winter, it was a real dog and clogged constantly, and killed my back. an impeller kit would improve the performance but these large machines need at least 8HP to be tractable and useful. this one was only a few miles away and the price was right, so I got it. we'll see how it works out

stay tuned.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

a few more


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

pulled flywheel with 2 pry bars. points are TOAST, both contact sides are rough with lots of buildup on them. looks like they may have the wrong ? spark plug in the engine too. forgot my feeler gauges to set coil gap so will pick it up tomorrow or Monday. the hardened washer that goes over the flywheel and shaft was also split in half and fell off in 2 pieces. some spray rust penetrator WD40 got the shifter working and now it gets all gears and reverse. looks like this will be running soon with some luck.

this will be my last fixer upper machine for a while. winter is coming and in 2 months the snow will be flying again. I have enough running machines to get through a winter even if a few break down or blow up in the process, I'll push it to the side and fire up another machine. looking forward to COMPARISONS between these vintage machines blowing snow with them, that's the fun part. been wrenching on vintage blowers now for over 6 months so it's time to kick back and drive them this winter.  I won't be buying any more soon unless they are killer deals closeby right down the road that fall into my lap. perhaps I'll sell a few of the lower HP models i.e. the Craftsman, 10ML35 Ariens, and perhaps also this New Holland. they should go quick when the first snowfall hits. the Snowbird, 55012 Gilson, Cadet, and big Ariens 910010 will be the keepers.

stay tuned, this New Holland should be growlin' soon


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I sure hopes it snows on you now!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

if not they can be oiled and lined up outside, and covered until it does snow... at least now they all run  
it was fun getting them all going
we can always have a winter time mud bog, puller, or drag contest


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

the New Holland is running. didn't have my camera so no pics or videos but will get a few later. oddly enough I really like this machine now that it's straightened out ! re-assembled late Saturday night, minus gas tank, gave it a shot of starting fluid, it fired up with ONE PULL. impressive. went back yesterday and installed gas tank, fuel line, filter, filled it with gas, then added the magic 3 part elixir (shot of dry gas to fight moisture, shot of carb/injector cleaner to keep fuel system clean, shot of stabil for storage, like a mixed drink) into a full tank. started it up and left it idling for 20 minutes. set the idle mix and high speed mix, it just purrs along nicely.

first thing right off, the augers stayed engaged all the time. someone changed the belt and put a shorter belt on it that measures only 39" but is marked a 37". it always has just enough tension to engage, even when the lever is pulled back drastically to disengage it. seems common when belts break, somebody will put any belt on to get going, then the drive or augers won't disengage properly. The Gilson 55012 gear drive had same issue. Looks like I need a 1/2" x 40" V-belt, using Pete's Gilson site as guide. going to remove/measure what's on there and go a bit longer.

in the meantime I put on a belt that measures 39.5" and by adjusting the auger linkage stop on the handlebar, got it to disengage. at very high rpm it still starts catching the belt and turning it but will do for now. the upper belt guide that looks like a small hood, that surrounds the auger belt on the motor output shaft, is critical on these machines, it aids in disengagement of the belt and puts just enough drag on the belt to hold it there. turn it to far either way and it causes the belt to engage, so the adjustment is precise.

changed the oil to Amsoil in engine, and auger box gear oil. auger box oil was really BAD, it came out rust brown looking like perhaps it has a lot of bronze in it from the sacrificial gear. hope it doesn't blow up on me.

one thing I noticed with this 4 speed Unitrol New Holland, the clutch works as a deadman's lever in all gears, forward and reverse. so the Unitrol function really is not part of this machine. It looks like a Unitrol but is not. you have to pull the left side clutch handle to get the wheels to engage and move in any gear. I sort of like that, cuz I used a 5HP Unitrol last year and it was hard to control, and needed adjustment. 

straightened the bent tine with a pair of vice grips and channel locks at same time, grabbing tine in 2 places and bending it straight. 

bottom of machine was filled with acorns and mouse or chipmunk nest

another thing I noticed is, to get adequate maximum reverse speed, a little forward speed has to be sacrificed in the friction disc/platter adjustment. there's no way I'd chase this thing in 4th gear anyway. stay tuned. did a few hole shots with it in 4th and it takes off with some authority.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats on another resurrection!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I never did complete this thread and document the repair on this New Holland Gilson 8HP Unitrol as well as the other machines I obtained, but it has been running for a nearly 2 months now. the weather changed, had to buy another car and straighten that out, had to help out a nephew get an engine for his truck, etc.
the snowblower work was done but I didn't have time to take step by step pics and upload them

actually this turned out to be one of my best running machines ! The Gilson 55012 and this Unitrol are the easiest starting machines with the most stable idle and high speed governor of all my snowblowers. The Briggs 8HP is definitely less finicky and easier to get going and more reliable than the Tecumseh 8HP. Now I know why the Gilsons are so highly regarded. they truly are a highly reliable, sturdy design.

the Nova II got this machine growling as well, it came in with no spark, missing the gas tank straps, and would not disengage the auger because the bottom of machine was filled with acorns from a chipmunk or mouse nest. the bottom of the pull start flywheel cover had a mouse nest in it and was rotted out full of holes but still useable. the carb was dirty but an easy cleanout. installed a new fuel line, filter, shutoff valve, cleaned the plug, and away she went. this thing pops a little wheelie when you let it go in high gear. I was never impressed with Unitrols but I am impressed with this one. no doubt the late model 10HP Unitrol is a kick arse machine.

here it is ready for winter. I had used the gas tank on the Cub Cadet 268, so I had to buy another tank for this one. FWIW you can use a Tecumseh tank on a Briggs if you rotate the tank straps 90 degrees as shown in pictures.

I bought a belt for it but after the acorns were cleaned out, didn't need the new belt, so now I have a spare belt. the shift linkage was way out of adjustment too and once greased worked very smoothly.

this is a cold start after sitting for days. I primed it by turning on the gas, pulling the pullstarter rope a few times- then opened the throttle/turned the spark on, and it started with one pull. Nova II in action.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

ready to rock n roll- my machines rough it outside and I would not have it any other way. if they can't sit outside and start when needed, they aren't much of a machine IMO. these machines are for my convenience and use, not the other way around, but I do give them the once over when I first obtain them


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

runs pretty **** good, but i would move that wiring away from the hot exhaust and intake and build a carb heater box


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

> Gilson 55012 8/26
> Ariens 910010 8/32
> Cub Cadet 268 8/26
> Yard-Man Snowbird 7040-0 5/22
> ...


One for each storm


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a carb box somewhere just have to bolt it on. yes I may move the Nova II ignition box down on the side in a cooler place but may have to drill a hole, that's all.

these little one lungers really don't level off and start making good power until they've been warmed up and running about 10-15 minutes.


----------

